# New Passport



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well we picked up Chester's first ever passport today (3) weeks after his Rabies jab.

What now ?..........What's the procedure ?

What happens at Dover/calais,(P&O) Does he stay in the Motorhome on the Ferry ? I've never seen signs for kennels.


Worrying now :roll: About all the strange noises & isolation on the Vehicle decks.
You can't win :lol: 

I've never been on the Tunnel,I gather its far more expensive.

Advice please.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi moblee 
Yes he stays in the van on the short ferry crossing

You remain with him of course on the tunnel I understand that the tunnel although dearer than the ferry is much better the further in advance you book it. Others on here use it all the time and will be better able to advise you. I only use it occasionally

Longer crossings eg Spain have kennels which I would not use again, but that's just my opinion, they also have dog friendly cabins if you book early enough

Shadow seems happy enough in the familiarity of the van and does not appear stressed when we return

Aldra :wink:


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Phil,
If you're a Tesco customer then you can exchange your Clubcard vouchers for Tunnel vouchers - on a 3x basis. That's what we do and it works out really well. The return process in Calais is well organised - you just drive to a signed building to check the microchip, passport & vet stamps before proceeding to the main check in.
Bill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at this site for information if you decide to travel by Eurotunnel - www.dogtravelblog.co.uk/


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Any of the ways to go across the ogin is easy.. Going from the UK you just go and nobody will check as long as you have declared your dog on your ticket..

Coming back into the UK involves going to a vet with your dog and it's passport, you must do this not less than a full day before you sail and no more that 5 days before you sail as the restrictions have now eased.

If coming back on the tunnel, just look for the painted paw prints that guide you to the office that will check your documents and scans you dogs chip.. On the ferry at the passport control they hand you a scanner to scan the dog for the chip number, and they will check it's passport details where you have been stamped up at the vets with the records of any treatment your pet has had. If everything is OK they give you a sticker to put on your windscreen to say everything is OK to return to the UK..

The amount of time on the ferry is not long, so our dog just crashes out and is asleep when we go back to the van..

Any way it's easy so do not panic, and if all else fails just ask at the port..

ray.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

They only allow proper dogs to go abroad not ugly dogs with ugly owners.

Love you .Dennis


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

brillopad said:


> They only allow proper dogs to go abroad not ugly dogs with ugly owners.
> 
> Love you .Dennis


Your not going are you :?:

Start acting your Age (7)  :lol:


----------

